# Jackie's Tuna Salad recipe



## tkfuzzkid (Jul 17, 2005)

One thing that I have been eating a lot of lately is tuna salad sandwiches, using my own recipe which I have been tinkering on for years. Thought I would share it with all of you. I give the brand names of products that I use, but you could use your favorite brand or kind. Feel free to tinker with the recipe and make it your own. So here it is ---- Jackie's Tuna Salad --1- 7.5 oz. pouch of Chicken of the Sea chunk light tunaappx. 1 t. or so of pickle juiceIGA hamburger dill slices, choppedappx. 1 T. Hunts tomato ketchupappx. 1 T. IGA yellow mustard3/4 - 1 c. Hellmans mayonnaiseOpen pouch of tuna and empty into appropriately size bowl. Take a fork and flake tuna up very well. Next add pickle juice, and mix in. Next add chopped up pickles. If you prefer a different type of pickle you can use that. Use as much pickles as you prefer, depending on how well you like pickles. I like them a lot would estimate that I use between 1/4 -1/2 c. maybe. Next add ketchup and mustard and mayo. Add as much mayo as needed to get the tuna salad to the consistency that you want. I never measure anything when I make it, but just put them in the bowl. Stir well, and serve on bread for sandwiches. -- for tuna-pasta salad, you could add some of your favorite cooked, cooled pasta. I have never done this, but you could if you wanted to.


----------

